# Alston says: "I'm in heaven."



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article










> AUSTIN -- During the offseason, Rockets point guard Rafer Alston didn't take an extended summer vacation.
> 
> He couldn't pull himself away from Toyota Center long enough to plan anything.
> 
> ...


I think Alston would do a smashing job this upcoming season. He has a lot more option now then before. Let's see how he turns out.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Man that's good news that he's been practicing this whole summer .... i hope his shot would improve


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

I wish ryan bowan will practice on his shot!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont...

i just wish he'll leave


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Alston will do better and thats a fact. His assist will increase with all the improvement we have


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I expect nothing less from Rafer.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Really good to hear Rafer's been working on his shot. Even if it doesn't translate to brilliant success during the season, I can't be upset with Rafer at all because he's done everything he can by the sounds of it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

j-rocket said:


> I wish ryan bowan will practice on his shot!!


hell need to do a bit more than that haha


----------

